# enigmail weigert sich meine Mail zu signieren

## pablo_supertux

Hi

Nach meiner neu Installation funktioniert fast alles wie früher.

Ich hab mail-client/thunderbird-17.0.9 mit USE="alsa crypt dbus ipc jit ldap libnotify lightning minimal startup-notification" installiert, und app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.22 USE="bzip2 ldap nls readline usb" installiert.

Ich kann meine Mails nicht mehr signieren, wenn ich aufs Senden clicke, bekomme ich von enigmail die Fehlermeldung "Key 0x****** not found or not valid. The (sub-)key might have expired.". Wenn ich anstatt "Sign Message", "Encrypt Message" bekomme, wird die Mail auch verschlüsselt.

In meiner Arbeit habe ich eine Dabian Kiste und dort habe ich die jeweils aktuellesten thunderbird+enigmail Versionen (musste TB per Hand installieren) und die ~/.gnupg auf beiden Kisten sind identisch (hab gestern rsynced). In der Arbeit kann ich problemlos signiren, verschlüsseln und entschlüsseln.

Wenn ich z.B. auf dem Sent Ordner hingehe und eine alte Email anklicke (eine vor der Neuinstallation), dann zeigt TB+Enigmail, dass die Mail korrekt signiert wurde. Mails, die ich mir auch früher verschlüsselt oder die, die mein Bruder mir verschlüsselt geschickt hat, kann ich nicht sehen (enigmail sagt: Error - signature verification failed; click on 'Details' button for more information ).

Ich hab testweise die neueste enigmail Version per Hand installiert, das hat leider auch nicht geholfen.

Ich hab nach der Fehlermeldung gegooglt aber keine passende Antwort gefunden. Ich weiß nicht, wo ich noch suchen kann. Weiß jemand, welches Problem ich habe?

Pablo

----------

## mike155

Hallo Pablo,

was passiert denn, wenn Du auf Deinem Rechner folgendes in einer Shell eingibst?

 *Quote:*   

> echo "hallo" > test
> 
> gpg --clearsign test

 

Funktioniert das? Bekommst Du in test.asc eine signierte Datei?

Wird die selbe Schlüssel-ID angezeigt, die Dir auch Thunderbird/Enigmal in der Fehlermeldung ausgibt?

Viele Grüße

Michael

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *bug_report wrote:*   

> Hallo Pablo,
> 
> was passiert denn, wenn Du auf Deinem Rechner folgendes in einer Shell eingibst?
> 
>  *Quote:*   echo "hallo" > test
> ...

 

Hi

gpg funktioniert in der Konsole

```

$ echo "hallo" > test 

$ gpg --clearsign test

You need a passphrase to unlock the secret key for

user: "Pablo Yanez Trujillo (sakuranohana) <shaoran@sakuranohana.org>"

1024-bit DSA key, ID 8FB4C515, created 2006-09-16

...

$ cat test.asc 

-----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----

Hash: SHA1

hallo

-----BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE-----

Version: GnuPG v2.0.22 (GNU/Linux)

iEYEARECAAYFAlKBlHYACgkQDzf8xo+0xRX3BgCcCFdMaJNw9hmY43g9NRdc9yAy

kswAoOhuAZz9SAl5NEu8RlQhOFzi+D5r

=RY6U

-----END PGP SIGNATURE-----

$ gpg --verify test.asc 

gpg: Signature made Tue 12 Nov 2013 03:37:42 AM CET using DSA key ID 8FB4C515

gpg: Good signature from "Pablo Yanez Trujillo (sakuranohana) <shaoran@sakuranohana.org>"

gpg:                 aka "Pablo Yanez Trujillo (supertux) <yanezp@informatik.uni-freiburg.de>"

gpg:                 aka "Pablo Yanez Trujillo (PSE) <yanez@pse.de>"

```

Ich hab andere Dateien, die verschlüsselt und signiert sind und über die Konsole kann ich sie aufmachen. Es ist enigmail bzw. thunderbird, der da nicht mitspielen will   :Evil or Very Mad: 

*edit*: mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass bei mir kein gpg-agent läuft. Hab versucht sowohl eine sauberes gnupg & thunderbird Profil zu nutzen und ein Test-Key. Da hatte ich dasselbe Problem. Enigmail warnte mich aber davor, dass ein agent verwendet werden muss.

Also habe ich nachgeschaut und gpg-agent läuft nicht. Ich nutze fluxbox, aber ich wüsste nicht, wie ich das bei fluxbox einstellen kann. Könnte das mein Problem sein?

----------

## Fijoldar

Der gpg-agent sollte nicht das Problem sein. Der wird meines Wissens nach nur zur Passwort-Verwaltung genutzt. Hier läuft Thunderbird auch ohne gpg-agent einwandfrei. Hilft es vielleicht die Schlüssel zu entfernen und neu hinzuzufügen? Was bekommst du denn angezeigt, wenn du dir in Thunderbird die Schlüsseleigenschaften anzeigen lässt (Schlüsselgültigkeit, Besitzervertrauen)?

----------

## pablo_supertux

Hi,

es lag am Agent. Ich hab, wie gesagt, alle Profile "entfernt" (nur irgendwo verschoben) und Thunderbird neu gestartet und sogar neue Keys mit Enigmail erstellt. Selbst damit bekam ich den Fehler. Das machte mich stutzig, dass da etwas nicht enigmail stimmen konnte.

Ich hab die Debug Optionen eingeschaltet und die Fehlerkonsole eingeschaltet. Ich hab dann eine TEstmail geschickt und mir angeschaut, was für ein gpg Befhel enigmail aufruft und dann dieses in der Konsole wiederholt. Dort ging ja auch, aber enigmail weigerte sich nach wie vor zu arbeiten. Da erinnerte ich mich an die Warnuung von Enigmail, dass man einen Agent braucht und auch hier http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gnupg-user.xml habe ich über's agent gelesen.

Also habe ich "use-agent" in ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf eingetragen und nochmal probiert und dann ging es. Was ich seltsam finde, ist dass wenn ich die gpg Befehle in der Konsole eingebe, startete der agent irgendwie von alleine, aber für TB musste ich extra einstellen. Anyway, gestern hat es damit getan. Ich hoffe, wenn ich heute abend heim zurückkomme, dass das Problem nicht nochmal auftaucht.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Was bekommst du denn angezeigt, wenn du dir in Thunderbird die Schlüsseleigenschaften anzeigen lässt (Schlüsselgültigkeit, Besitzervertrauen)?
> 
> 

 

dass alles in Ordnung wäre.

----------

